# E. S. Consultants Free Picks...



## euroscon (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Like many of you know, we have been using a "we win first then you pay" system, however we are changing that as of now as we have been doing our part which is winning but people have not been keeping their word and have been walking away after collecting winners.

We are a honest and hard working service and did think the general public would be as well, however it has not worked out that way.

Like many of you also know we have a yearly fee of $10,000, yes it is a bit high, but the quality selections you get and the customer service you get is next to none. However we will make it easier for people to signup, we do not expect you to send us over 10k out of nothing without seeing who we are first.

We want to limit our service to the serious sports bettors, so if you are a serious sports bettor do not overlook our service, try us out for a month then you decide for yourself if we are the service you have always looked for or not, we are sure you will agree that our service is next to none after a month.

So like we were saying we no longer offer our "we win first then you pay" system, it is sad to say, but we had a lot of unhonest people take advantage of this system the last few days, so here is what we have done.

We have divided our yearly membership fee by 12 coming out to $830 a month.

You can cancel at any time, you do not have to be with us for a whole year, but we are sure that after you try us out for a month you will agree that the quality of our plays and our customer service is next to none.

We apologize for these changes, but due to plenty of unhonest sports bettors we were forced to make these changes.

Just for record keeping we are 4-0 with our premium picks and 1-0 with our free picks since we launched our service online and we have two plays available today.

Also, a lot of people keep asking what sports we deal with, the answer is MLB, NFL, NCAAF, NBA, NCAAB and NHL.

Best of luck to all, may we all have a very profitable day.

E. S. Consultants
ESConsultants@sapo.pt


PREMIUM PICKS are 4-0 for 100%

FREE PICK is MLB - SEATTLE -145
FREE PICKS are 1-0 for 100%


----------



## euroscon (Jun 24, 2009)

AVAILABLE TODAY:
One MLB premium play, only $100.00
https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?c ... id=6359503

YESTERDAY:
MLB - Boston Red Sox play $1,250 to win $1,000 WINNER
MLB - Los Angeles Dodgers play $1,000 to win $1,050 WINNER

RECORD:
6-0-0 for 100%

COMP PLAY:
MLB - Seattle Mariners -140

E. S. Consultants
esconsultants@sapo.pt


----------

